# Guinea Pigs Looking For Forever Homes - Cumbria



## Angelbecks (Jan 14, 2009)

2 Chestnut brothers looking for their forever homes, approx 1yr old. These boys are very confident and in excellant condition.

We at Sokel guinea pig rescue take in and re-home abandoned or unwanted guinea pigs.
All adoptees are homechecked and a donation will be required to assist with our continuing voluntary work.
NO guinea pig will be rehomed for breeding purposes or to live with a rabbit.

Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue is based in Cumbria with fosterers based around Cumbria and Scotland.

Please pm to find out about these stunning boys or other guineas needing homes


----------

